# 2011-2012 pics



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Here is some of the coyotes I got this year. The bottom picture was taken in early January before I sent these 6 to NAFA. It has been a funny year this year. My call in average is about the same as usual (1:3 or 1:4) but I have called in mainly singles this year. Oh well less get educated that way. I also included a picture of my first double of the year.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

nice looking coyotes :thumb:


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Yo, Sask hunter: Nice lookin' dogs. Glad to see you're stackin' 'em up. Looks like you're doing a good job on the stretchers. They'll fetch a good buck this year with prices hovering around the $70-$80 mark.

What about you, Bearhunter? How's your season going with that 17-204? The more I check it out, the more I'm finding guys who are getting into them. I've whacked dogs this season with the .17 and the .204 so a combination of both would be a hoot.

I used to know a guy named Kdog, fellow had a Big V, if I recall. I -- and I'm sure a lot of guys who drop in here once in a while -- would be interested to see how a full season has worked out with the V. Gosh, I hope a coyote didn't get him because he got into a tight spot shooting a .204 that just isn't big enough for 'yote hunting.

Would like to hear some good stories from all the guys because I don't have any good ones to tell you.

Good luck, shoot straight. Saskcoyote.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

saskcoyote. this year has been TOUGH!!. not even comparable to the last 3. been hearing the same thing from all over. 
no complaints about the "Rice Burner". only troubles have been with "up the pooper" shots. straight on and broadside have been SPECTACULAR :thumb: have only shot about 40 with it but have only had 1 bad exit. (high throght shot,came out back of neck).
i at one time also figgered the .17's were PD guns. with the new (great) bullets out now,things have changes  
no more sewing fur (unless i go out hunting with?? :roll: ) i swear to GOD he shoots em with a RPG oke: i would not be afaid of shooting a straight up 17 rem with a good bullet.
if your thinking 17-204, pm me and i'll send you my smith's #


----------

